# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Siguri Kibernetike

## Armend.96

Pershendetje deshta me ju pyet se a ia vlen te studioni Siguri Kibernetike ne Kosove a eshte nje drejtim qe kerkohet apo jo Flm te gjitheve

----------

